# You might be a Red Neck...



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

If you do crap like this , and are so proud of it that you post it on the web. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
http://www.instructables.com/file/F7L5EPHP6GERIE2K6N


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep, hose needs more hangers.....


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I wonder where the dryer is vented to ?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks good to me


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I wonder where the dryer is vented to ?


Probably inside to panty hose of if they spent some money those yuppy plastic containers.:thumbup:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Probably inside to panty hose of if they spent some money those yuppy plastic containers.:thumbup:


 Thats to fancy.
Im betting they duct taped it to a heating vent. :yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

My grandma had that when I was growing up. A portable dishwasher that we rolled to the kit. sink and connected it to the faucet. Then it drained in the kitchen sink, from a fitting attached to the faucet. It was an old house without a D/W.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I did that exact same thing when I was putting myself through College.

We didn't have the fancy nylon reinforced hose back then, though.

I'm pretty sure mine was put together with re-purposed heater core hoses stolen from a '64 Dodge Dart.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> My grandma had that when I was growing up. A portable dishwasher that we rolled to the kit. sink and connected it to the faucet. Then it drained in the kitchen sink, from a fitting attached to the faucet. It was an old house without a D/W.


I had one like that


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

They must be rich. They have a dining room table in their laundry room.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Kinda hard to wash the urine down with that hose on there.....


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> My grandma had that when I was growing up. A portable dishwasher that we rolled to the kit. sink and connected it to the faucet. Then it drained in the kitchen sink, from a fitting attached to the faucet. It was an old house without a D/W.


We had a clothes washer--a ringer type--that you filled with a hose attached to the sink.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I did that exact same thing when I was putting myself through College.
> 
> We didn't have the fancy nylon reinforced hose back then, though.
> 
> I'm pretty sure mine was put together with re-purposed heater core hoses stolen from a '64 Dodge Dart.


 years ago, on a cold winter morning. i started my 64 dodge dart and had no heat! the hose was missing.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Only problem I see is that those tomatoes on the dryer are going to get bruised if they are left there! :yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

piper1 said:


> years ago, on a cold winter morning. i started my 64 dodge dart and had no heat! the hose was missing.


Push button transmission?

I loved those things. I'm actually the only person I know who ever blew up one of those slant 6 engines. Rod came out the side of the engine and blasted a hole through the passenger side fender. We looked for it but never did find it.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Push button transmission?
> 
> I loved those things. I'm actually the only person I know who ever blew up one of those slant 6 engines. Rod came out the side of the engine and blasted a hole through the passenger side fender. We looked for it but never did find it.


lol. of course you never found it. it's two countys over. frist you steel my hose. then you thow a push rod in my front yard. which i ran over with the lawn mower and put though my pic .window


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

A real ******* would have just stuck the drain out the window and ran a garden hose to it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Real ******** don't have dryers....They hang out on the line, in the front yard...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

He's living high on the hog, most ******** use there tub to wash there clothes then hang em out to dry. At least that's what I do...


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

That fancy set-up takes all the joy out of taking the bus to the laundromat with 2 garbage bags full of dirty clothes. It also eliminates the unpleasant surprise when one of those bags of laundry turns out to actually be the garbage by accident, and you have to wonder what you put out for garbage pickup that morning


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

hold up here a moment...If you are a real *******,,you know you only wash your bibbs if you go to the pond or lake and bathe at the same time..


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Wash?

Who needs a dishwasher when you've got a dog?


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like Home Depot had a saturday course on how to install a washer dryer


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I wonder where the dryer is vented to ?


 dryer vent doubles as a fart fan in the outhouse:yes:.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

outside?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Optimus Primer said:


> They must be rich. They have a dining room table in their laundry room.


 
I hereby nominate this as the post of the month.:laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> I hereby nominate this as the post of the month of February :laughing:


t, ifify


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I am a *******

I would re title it you might be a Hack


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

You mite be a red neck if you heat up left over shrimp wrapped in foil: on the clothes iron in the hotel room!! I did it. It worked


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

http://youtu.be/Q5dMkwYCURw


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I think you just provided Dunbar his next business venture!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

... oops


----------

